# Dyeing zebra help



## Nathan W (Aug 29, 2018)

I am replacing the knob and tote on a recent plane purchase. I am leaning towards dyeing the wood a deep blue, which I have no experience or knowledge about. I am slightly concerned that green may be the end result, which I can deal with. Pictured is the original tote and replacement zebra wood. Any information is greatly appreciated 

The dyed knob and tote will go on this Millers Falls No14 , I picked it up at the flea market along with a parts plane for five bones!

 

 Depending on how the color turns out will determine what color I will paint the sole and logo. I am hoping a gold flake/champagne color will tie it all together.

 The old rosewood tote and knob will be used on my No5 that I shared here a while back. 

Any advice regarding the dye process would be great. I will also take any tips you have about hand carving the tote. 

Thanks, Nate

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm not sure about the dye process , but the pic you have, the layout of the grain should be the same as the original one. If you use the pattern on the right side, that will break near the bottom where the darker stripes are showing through. ...


----------



## Nathan W (Aug 29, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm not sure about the dye process , but the pic you have, the layout of the grain should be the same as the original one. If you use the pattern on the right side, that will break near the bottom where the darker stripes are showing through. ...


Thank you. I realized this after I laid it out. Leave it to me to try to reinvent the wheel. My thought was the grain running up the tote would look better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 30, 2018)

Nice score on the plane for 5 bucks. Millers falls planes are nice and dont get the respect they deserve just because it's not a Stanley. Both are good quality planes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

